# Rette mich - GT Arette 1989



## tomasius (11. Juni 2009)

X


----------



## dr.juggles (11. Juni 2009)

super story 

wer wirft ein gt auf den sperrmüll


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kadaverfleisch (11. Juni 2009)

Tom,

schönes Stück, hätt ich auch genommen, weil ohne Tri...

Gruß
Micha


----------



## tomasius (11. Juni 2009)

X


----------



## Ketterechts (11. Juni 2009)

Hi Tom

Schickes Teil - gefällt mir richtig gut .

Bin mal auf den Aufbau gespannt und ob es wirklich bis zum Wettbewerb 2010 fertig wird . Ich hab da noch so einen Lightning Aufbau im Kopf 

Gruss Benjamin


----------



## tomasius (11. Juni 2009)

X


----------



## tomasius (11. Juni 2009)

X


----------



## salzbrezel (11. Juni 2009)

Ui, das mit der Sattelklemme hätte auch ins Auge gehn können. Ist da auch noch alles heil?
Nur mal so interessehalber: Ich würde den Wert nahe bei 2-3 Kästen Bier schätzen, ich hoffe, das du nicht viel mehr hingelegt hast?


----------



## hoeckle (11. Juni 2009)

tomasius schrieb:


> Und 99% sind nicht erstunken und erlogen! Habe sogar Zeugen!  Mein geduldiges Fräulein hat diese _"bescheuerte Aktion"_ (ihr O-Ton) live miterlegen dürfen (müssen ).
> 
> Tom


 


da ich dich ja kenne und mir sehr gut vorstellen kann wie verpeilt du sein kannst tom, wird es zeit das wir dich mal besuchen kommen und ich deinem fräulein mal reinen wein einschenke....



Ketterechts schrieb:


> Ich hab da noch so einen Lightning Aufbau im Kopf
> 
> Gruss Benjamin


 
dazu muss ich nix sagen oder....? doch!  living on the edge...


----------



## GT-Sassy (11. Juni 2009)

Schönes Teil, Gratuliere Dir.
Ist aber ein 90ziger Model, alle Modelle vor 90zig haten noch die alte GT Prägung. Bist Du dir sicher mit den 28" Laufrädern?
Ich dachte immer das Arette ist der "günstige" Ableger vom Tachyon/Continuum.
Bin da mal gespannt was raus wird.

Ach ja, der Stahl-Avalanche ist nicht zufällig 19-20" und Du willst in nicht los werden


----------



## Davidbelize (11. Juni 2009)

überleg doch mal den 94er ava ganz billich zu verkaufen.
dann könnte ich endlich mal meinen individuellen elox gedanken nachgehen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## versus (11. Juni 2009)

mal wieder eine nette story aus dem hause tomasius. ich möchte dich an ein weiteres projekt erinnern, das gerade meine couch ziert! bilder gibts bald, ich muss jetzt nämlich schnell in den biergarten


----------



## tofu1000 (11. Juni 2009)

Man Tom, projekttechnisch musst du doch inzwischen mindestens bis Miite 2010 ausgebucht sein, oder? Was ist denn mit dem schicken Ge"bow"genen? 



tomasius schrieb:


> Mein geduldiges Fräulein hat diese _"bescheuerte Aktion"_ (ihr O-Ton) live miterlegen dürfen (müssen ).



Falls wir demnächst mal wieder wegen irgendwelchen nicht-NOS-Teilen in Kontakt treten sollten, kann ich dann mal die Dame meines Hauses an die Dame deines Hauses weiterreichen?  Vielleicht sieht sie dann mal, wie gut sie es mit mir hat und ich bekomme das "go" für Nr.6...  
Apropos: Wie siehts in deinen Schrotthaufen mit Alteisen in 16 aus???


----------

